# Little Wing tricks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a lesson on using some of Jimi's tricks to play interestingly over chords.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

So many songs, so little time. I'm like a kid in a candy store. I'll most definitely revisit this lesson. Thank you for posting!


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

brucew said:


> So many songs, so little time. I'm like a kid in a candy store. I'll most definitely revisit this lesson. Thank you for posting!


here is another song for you...


----------

